
Inside the PocketCHIP, a $49 Portable Linux Computer - Gys
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3094364/hardware/inside-the-pocketchip-a-49-portable-linux-computer.html
======
hacksonx
If anything this is the way mobile devices should be going. LG's modular
design and Google Arya? Is it, are doing something like this but in what I
feel is too controlled. Here I feel like I can just hook up one of the $2
light sensors I have for my arduino and hack a quick light sensor app, deploy
and enjoy quickly. True modularity I feel.

